# so sick of being sick



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I have had a cold for over a week. My husband gave it to me.
It has settled in my lungs and I'm congested and coughing hard.
I'd go to the doctor, but there is little they can do for a cold and most all the medicines are available over the counter for cough suppression...
I have coughed so hard I feel something blew out in my head...
as when I stand I get dizzy and sometimes get so dizzy it makes me vomit.
I'm so tired of this, don't know how H is going to work, but he is... maybe his lungs are just stronger ?
anyway...
I've been crying some everyday as I feel this is moving so slow to heal and of course worried I blew something out in my brain coughing. On my face I have blown some capillaries
from coughing and vomiting. I feel like at this rate, I'll never get better.
and coughing, I mrean coughing... so hard, I am ready to pass out when I get into a coughing spell.
Is this what it's like to get old ? not being able to shake a cold?
I am so fearful I'm never going to get well as this will devlop into pnuenomia.
My husband sleeps soon as he gets home and I sleep on and off all day and night.
It's also not helping its so very humid and wet outside. I don't even have the energy to take care of myself and get well, let alone him.
I feel so bad 
What can I do to make us better?
We are getting short and hot tempered with each other because we're hungry and dizzy.

On top of this I am in menapause getting 20 mor more hot flashes a day that feel like a fever, but since I had blood tests to confirm my hormanal problem...
and the doctor can't see me until July... I am 
reallllllllly suffering 

as the hot flashes feel like a fever...
add on top the coughing, headache from coughing, vomiting from coughing.. I feel like a monster.
Using stupid hormone cream which does nothing it seems...
I'm just so tired
of this all.


----------



## Lavender (May 14, 2008)

I cant think of anything that will speed it up however it sounds like u do need to go ahead and see a dr.. they can prescribe better meds than over the counter options.. Lots of hots baths & spicy foods (cayene pepper) is what I tend to try & stick to when sick... Sending best wishes for your health to return asap!


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

Get plenty of rest and fluids. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Colds are Viruses and they can not be killed by medicine, you body has to do it on it's own. the normal cold takes 10-14 days to run it's course.

Rest, plenty of liquids, and more rest is all you can do.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I am 80% better....
dizziness is all but gone.
Still some sniffles and coughing, but feel sooooooooooooooooooooo
sooooooooooooo much better.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

im glad you are feeling better. The first time I took some bee pollen my body reacted just like you described. luckily it only lasted 24 hrs. but it was just miserable.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

still better, but not 100%.

I really hate being sick.


----------

